# marmstrongphotography.com, My new site/layout



## Shutterbug (May 3, 2005)

As many of you know, I'm one of the younger "pros" (so to speak) at TPF, and while thats good and all, I've been looking for ways to expand my work and perhaps get new clients... 

Well, before Sunday, I never really cared much about a website, and the old one I made was really out dated... but people kept asking me about one so I started my copy of MS Frontpage and threw the following together:

marmstrongphotography.com

Just curious about thoughts on the layout, as well as the work 

Thanks


----------

